# About to buy Hobby 650 fse, need advise



## kbsserv

Hi

About to do a deal on a Hobby 650FSE 2001 model, any hobby owners out
there with any good or bad info about thiese vehicles.

thanks in advance.

Karl


----------



## Pusser

I love Hobbys and two owners I know by pm have them and love them too.

I did find this link and is this amazingly cheap or have they got the prices wrong.

http://www.buyeurodirect.com/ad_detail.php?ad_id=94

Just a bit worried about this site as it has no address and email is BTconnect and I have visions of Fred sitting in his kitchen with a laptop dealing in thousands of pounds while feeding the cat.


----------



## kbsserv

*hobby*

No there prices are correct,i have spoken to them they have a have company in germany as well,they import directly.Have some prices from them but only on new vehicles not used.

Karl


----------



## Pusser

*Re: hobby*



kbsserv said:


> No there prices are correct,i have spoken to them they have a have company in germany as well,they import directly.Have some prices from them but only on new vehicles not used.
> 
> Karl


In that case they may have another customer next year if I can get a Hobbs for that price.


----------



## kbsserv

*hobby*

Pusser you have PM


----------

